# Vitakraft Sandy Bathing Sand



## Wexop (Jul 2, 2020)

Just wondering if the Vitakraft bathing sand is safe for hamsters? My hamster liked it however I took it out of his cage to be on the safe side as I had not done much research on it.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

I've not seen, heard or used that one so can't comment. However a common sand used is pets at home desert sand. I use desert sand myself and I wouldn't get anything else. Not dusty, cleans the hamster, doesn't have an odd smell and perfect for litter boxes


----------



## Wexop (Jul 2, 2020)

Okay, thank you


----------



## Wexop (Jul 2, 2020)

Okay, thank you


----------

